# Ask GBAtemp is kind of de-motivational for "helpers".



## exangel (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's my thing.  I like to be helpful.  That's what the majority of my post count is from- helping people solve DS flashcart, and computer problems.

Many of our forum members feel this way too.  And I think Ask GBAtemp is a *great* idea.

My problem with Ask GBAtemp is that the more I answer, the less helpful I feel, because people often neglect to choose a best answer even if their problem is resolved.

Please don't think that I'm just being pissy that my ratio is low, I just think the ratio is a bad idea altogether.

I don't have any problem answering people's questions on, for instance, the R4DS or Acekard subforum when much of the time I get no thanks.  But that's because I don't see a ratio of my helpfulness get worse and worse the more I try.



Spoiler: Original ideas to improve Ask GBAtemp's motivational system:




Open questions for a publicly voted answer after an initial time period.  The initial time period would be perhaps a 10 days*, during which the question poster could choose the vote, closing the thread off to voting for a best answer.
A Karma point system, instead of a ratio
A weighted ranking system for questions that get multiple correct answers; although this might overcomplicate things, it would help prevent weak/neutral answers from getting too much Karma
edit: Though 10 days might be kind of long a time period, the fact that the question remains "unanswered" after that time (although that's only because no best answer was chosen), surely there are a few different ways to ensure that a best answer actually gets voted for after the Poster's time limit ends.

edit2: Such a change to the system would also make it less unappealing to actually discuss the question because multiple posts to the Question Thread don't kill your ranking.  Different participants in the discussion may get a weighted "karma point" such as:
+2 Solved question/problem and explained the solution
+1 Provided helpful information that helped resolve the question/problem
+0 Participated in the question's discussion
-1 Provided incorrect, unhelpful, information that wouldn't otherwise be moderated



Third edit (11/28/11) - Revised summary of suggestions:
1. If ratio is kept, don't count multiple responses from the same person as multiple answers (to facilitate troubleshooting without an added penalty to your "best answer" ratio).
2. Consider adding an improved notification system that members can opt-in to receive when questions from certain categories are asked.
3. Consider permitting a karma/vote system to allow the members to choose "best" answers to older questions if the OP doesn't pick for themselves.  Perhaps it could also replace the "best answer ratio".
4. Make the Ask GBAtemp section more visible on the forums: Perhaps by in-line suggestions on applicable subforums or when creating a new thread in the form of question.
5. Consider an anonymity option for individuals posting questions, or possibly just remove postcount display.


----------



## Magsor (Nov 14, 2011)

I used to be very active on ask.yahoo.com and that the way it worked(i dont know now) . You just go back and vote for yourself for few weeks old answers and your best answer ratio goes up up and up. Very fun if you can reward yourself at the least.


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree with the OP here.


----------



## exangel (Nov 14, 2011)

Magsor said:


> I used to be very active on ask.yahoo.com and that the way it worked(i dont know now) . *You just go back and vote for yourself for few weeks old answers and your best answer ratio goes up up and up*. Very fun if you can reward yourself at the least.


This wasn't my intention and I would hope this wouldn't be possible while obeying forum rules.


----------



## Magsor (Nov 14, 2011)

exangel said:


> Magsor said:
> 
> 
> > I used to be very active on ask.yahoo.com and that the way it worked(i dont know now) . *You just go back and vote for yourself for few weeks old answers and your best answer ratio goes up up and up*. Very fun if you can reward yourself at the least.
> ...


It not like it really matters but It is surely motivational....* Even more when you are the only one who did answers...* Its not cheating to vote for yourself and it can be very fun to start voting around.


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 14, 2011)

exangel said:


> *Here's my thing.  I like to be helpful.  That's what the majority of my post count is from*- helping people solve DS flashcart, and computer problems.
> 
> Many of our forum members feel this way too.  And I think Ask GBAtemp is a *great* idea.
> 
> ...



It kind of comes across that you're a bit pissy that your ratio is low and you're not getting enough recognition from that, perhaps your answer was not the best and therefore it wasn't chosen the best. I haven't really answered many questions but looking at your ratio doesn't really matter or really need great consideration since it's just a neat little stat tracker.

If you're so much of a helping person, why do you need some sort of trivial point system to motivate you to help people?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

True, I totally agree that having a % or ratio system isn't really motivational (5/23 with 21.74% T^T) and your other ideas. 

But to add to that, I see that a member's post count is also displayed. The problem with this is that most people who ask questions in Ask GBATemp tend to be people who have never/barely posted in the forums, who are usually considered a 'noob.' I'm not saying that people start acting judgmental and prejudice when they see a post count of 0, but it's not very comfortable for the poster himself to be posting while being acknowledged as a 'noob.' In the contrary, people who have high post counts are misleadingly seen as 'productive' and 'helpful' which might skew decision on who is actually helpful. Every answer to a question should be considered equal (regardless of the member's post count), and then evaluated by how helpful it actually is.

Or even better, make every single question/answer anonymous. This way, every question and answer is considered totally equal and helps generate an accurate "Best Answer."


----------



## exangel (Nov 14, 2011)

PettingZoo said:


> It kind of comes across that you're a bit pissy that your ratio is low and you're not getting enough recognition from that, perhaps your answer was not the best and therefore it wasn't chosen the best. I haven't really answered many questions but looking at your ratio doesn't really matter or really need great consideration since it's just a neat little stat tracker.
> 
> If you're so much of a helping person, why do you need some sort of trivial point system to motivate you to help people?


It's not just for me, it's to improve the community.  I don't think I need to elaborate any further than that.




s4mid4re said:


> True, I totally agree that having a % or ratio system isn't really motivational (5/23 with 21.74% T^T) and your other ideas.
> 
> But to add to that, I see that _a member's post count is also displayed. The problem with this is that most people who ask questions in Ask GBATemp tend to be people who have never/barely posted in the forums, who are usually considered a 'noob.'_ I'm not saying that people start acting judgmental and prejudice when they see a post count of 0, but _it's not very comfortable for the poster himself to be posting while being acknowledged as a 'noob.'_ In the contrary, people who have high post counts are misleadingly seen as 'productive' and 'helpful' which might skew decision on who is actually helpful. Every answer to a question should be considered equal (regardless of the member's post count), and then evaluated by how helpful it actually is.
> 
> Or even better, make every single question/answer anonymous. This way, every question and answer is considered totally equal and helps generate an accurate "Best Answer."



Yes, very much, I don't think a question poster's postcount should be shown either - that's a great point.  And I think every answer should be by default a 0 and no matter how many times you post in a question's discussion you shouldn't be able to get more than one acknowledgement for solving the problem, as I added in my second edit to my original post.  
edit: I don't know about anonymity though.
Postcount shouldn't be shown on answering participant's posts either, I failed to mention.  The karma ranking instead, is what I meant to add.

add:
www.justanswer.com, a paid service, was part of my reason for thinking of and suggesting improving the Ask GBAtemp site.  I recently opened a ticket there that wasn't solved, but the speed with which my case was handled was because people were very motivated.  XD


----------



## Burton (Nov 14, 2011)

PettingZoo said:


> If you're so much of a helping person, why do you need some sort of trivial point system to motivate you to help people?


Because the whole idea of the ratio is to motivate people into answering others questions. That's why it was created in first place.


----------



## exangel (Nov 14, 2011)

I had more to say in response to s4mid4re's reply, and that is that the karma ranking may not necessarily have to be numerical, if the function is to put potential "best answers" on equal ground.  The numerical value could be known only to each person, or even be on their profile, _but_ to the Ask GBAtemp threads, It could be simplified somehow.

To clarify, in this idea:
An "Ask GBAtemp" karma-based value replaces postcount for participants
The value doesn't necessarily have to be a "helpcount" or a "best answer ratio" but the best answer ratio *alone* is counter-motivational which is the whole reason I made my original post
The person who asks the question can select anonymity for their post.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree that the ratio is flawed for a certain reason.

When helping people you usually need more info than they may have provided in the first post, so you have to post in order to ask them for it first before you can help them.

This really skews the ratio.


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 14, 2011)

Burton said:


> PettingZoo said:
> 
> 
> > If you're so much of a helping person, why do you need some sort of trivial point system to motivate you to help people?
> ...


I'd say that the reason ratio was implemented was a way of tracking the number of answers people have provided as well as those that have been selected as the best, the ratio is no more greater a feature then the stats provided on your profile page of where your most posts are. Take Kill to Death ratios (k/d), it's just another form of stat tracking, not ~some feature implemented to motivate players~.

The only flaw with the system regarding maintaining proper stats is what Rydian has mentioned, there should be a way to add more information to your answer by editing it or something so it doesn't count as another answer.


I'd also like to point out I'm also a somewhat "helper" that you have mentioned, but I am no less de-motivated to help people by a ratio feature.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 14, 2011)

Or rather, that each thread you post in is only counted once.  Say you posted 5 times in a thread and fixed the person's issue, that's counted as one post, one fix.  Post 5 times and don't fix it?  Counted as one post, no fix.


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 14, 2011)

Rydian said:


> Or rather, that each thread you post in is only counted once.  Say you posted 5 times in a thread and fixed the person's issue, that's counted as one post, one fix.  Post 5 times and don't fix it?  Counted as one post, no fix.


I quite like that idea, stops your ratio from being destroyed but then sometimes people just don't bother to choose the best answer, or forget, but then that destroys your ratio...


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Nov 14, 2011)

Just throw away the ratio and add karma to this site. Problem solved.......for me at least. I don't like the whole ratio thing either. You answer and help them out but they don't give you credit...messed up, seriously.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 14, 2011)

well, it's the "best" answer not the "right" answer ratio. 
i agree that it should be karma points to know who really helps and who doesn't. 
but it shouldn't be total karma points but a +/- karma points system, because it doesn't mean that a person with 50 karma points is better than someone who have 20 karma points if the person with 50 karma points actually had 70 karma points which 20 points was taken due to recent trolling. however there may be some people who learned from mistakes so the +/- karma points should link to the last(or maybe 5) point given so that the one asking could decide if the person was just trolling/not know what he's saying or really helping.


----------



## exangel (Nov 14, 2011)

Narayan said:


> well, it's the "best" answer not the "right" answer ratio.
> i agree that it should be karma points to know who really helps and who doesn't.
> but it shouldn't be total karma points but a +/- karma points system, because it doesn't mean that a person with 50 karma points is better than someone who have 20 karma points if the person with 50 karma points actually had 70 karma points which 20 points was taken due to recent trolling. however there may be some people who learned from mistakes so the +/- karma points should link to the last(or maybe 5) point given so that the one asking could decide if the person was just trolling/not know what he's saying or really helping.



Adding something like a "last 5 answered questions" list to indicate where an individuals' recently acquired karma came from is a pretty good idea. 

I don't want to overemphasize the importance of the karma points though, this is why I don't suggest something like a 5-star rating system.
This is somewhat less about personal achievement for participating in answering questions, and more about encouraging people to fully resolve questions/problems.

And in the case the question thread isn't marked as answered by the original poster, other readers can choose to vote for an answer, which _could_ get up-voted Imgur-style.  I think that the +2 weight karma point should only be granted by the question's original poster if they mark it as "Best", that only +1 can be earned by helpers per question thread if it's an openly voted answer.  The reasoning for this is that hopefully, if a really good answer is provided, the question poster's acknowledgement outranks community recognition (since they so rarely actually pick a best answer).

Keep in mind, answering a question or solving a problem doesn't just help the question's original poster, it also helps anyone who's inclined to search existing threads before asking for themselves.

With the current system, on the surface, it appears that questions rarely get answered, although many or most of the questions I've seen actually have been answered, or people have, at least, earnestly tried.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 14, 2011)

gifi4 said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > Or rather, that each thread you post in is only counted once.  Say you posted 5 times in a thread and fixed the person's issue, that's counted as one post, one fix.  Post 5 times and don't fix it?  Counted as one post, no fix.
> ...


That's much less of an issue than the multi-posts thing, though.


----------



## Ravte (Nov 14, 2011)

So you'll help as long as the carrot on the stick is a number on your screen.... e-peen much?

This is just my personal opinnion, we're all entitled to have them and in someplaces, even to share them with others. *gasp*


----------



## exangel (Nov 14, 2011)

Ravte said:


> So you'll help as long as the carrot on the stick is a number on your screen.... e-peen much?
> 
> This is just my personal opinnion, we're all entitled to have them and in someplaces, even to share them with others. *gasp*



Quite the opposite, you really didn't read/comprehend the whole thread did you?  I help elsewhere all the time.  I said that in my first post even before I made any edits.
You're totally entitled to formulate opinions that totally don't address the point of making Ask GBAtemp more accessible and motivating for everyone, and these are just ideas to improve it.


----------



## exangel (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's my thing.  I like to be helpful.  That's what the majority of my post count is from- helping people solve DS flashcart, and computer problems.

Many of our forum members feel this way too.  And I think Ask GBAtemp is a *great* idea.

My problem with Ask GBAtemp is that the more I answer, the less helpful I feel, because people often neglect to choose a best answer even if their problem is resolved.

Please don't think that I'm just being pissy that my ratio is low, I just think the ratio is a bad idea altogether.

I don't have any problem answering people's questions on, for instance, the R4DS or Acekard subforum when much of the time I get no thanks.  But that's because I don't see a ratio of my helpfulness get worse and worse the more I try.



Spoiler: Original ideas to improve Ask GBAtemp's motivational system:




Open questions for a publicly voted answer after an initial time period.  The initial time period would be perhaps a 10 days*, during which the question poster could choose the vote, closing the thread off to voting for a best answer.
A Karma point system, instead of a ratio
A weighted ranking system for questions that get multiple correct answers; although this might overcomplicate things, it would help prevent weak/neutral answers from getting too much Karma
edit: Though 10 days might be kind of long a time period, the fact that the question remains "unanswered" after that time (although that's only because no best answer was chosen), surely there are a few different ways to ensure that a best answer actually gets voted for after the Poster's time limit ends.

edit2: Such a change to the system would also make it less unappealing to actually discuss the question because multiple posts to the Question Thread don't kill your ranking.  Different participants in the discussion may get a weighted "karma point" such as:
+2 Solved question/problem and explained the solution
+1 Provided helpful information that helped resolve the question/problem
+0 Participated in the question's discussion
-1 Provided incorrect, unhelpful, information that wouldn't otherwise be moderated



Third edit (11/28/11) - Revised summary of suggestions:
1. If ratio is kept, don't count multiple responses from the same person as multiple answers (to facilitate troubleshooting without an added penalty to your "best answer" ratio).
2. Consider adding an improved notification system that members can opt-in to receive when questions from certain categories are asked.
3. Consider permitting a karma/vote system to allow the members to choose "best" answers to older questions if the OP doesn't pick for themselves.  Perhaps it could also replace the "best answer ratio".
4. Make the Ask GBAtemp section more visible on the forums: Perhaps by in-line suggestions on applicable subforums or when creating a new thread in the form of question.
5. Consider an anonymity option for individuals posting questions, or possibly just remove postcount display.


----------



## Ravte (Nov 14, 2011)

exangel said:


> Ravte said:
> 
> 
> > So you'll help as long as the carrot on the stick is a number on your screen.... e-peen much?
> ...



Oh please forgive my insolence, from what I could comprehend from your....OP. Was that (as pointed out by Pettingzoo) you wanted a change in a system that promotes helping others by giving in return a number to show other people how helpful you're being.

Once again, I'm so sorry. I had hoped you could deduce from my post, that my opinnion is that there shouldn't even exist such an "best answer ratio" - system.

On topic: Maybe a weekly/monthly/annual/up-to-date  top - 10 list of best answer ratio users? (with more than 10 answers?) So you could battle it out, I guess.....


----------



## exangel (Nov 14, 2011)

Ravte said:


> Oh please forgive my insolence, from what I could comprehend from your....OP. Was that (as pointed out by Pettingzoo) you wanted a change in a system that promotes helping others by giving in return a number to show other people how helpful you're being.
> 
> Once again, I'm so sorry. *I had hoped you could deduce from my post, that my opinnion is that there shouldn't even exist such an "best answer ratio" - system*.
> 
> On topic: Maybe a weekly/monthly/annual/up-to-date  top - 10 list of best answer ratio users? (with more than 10 answers?) So you could battle it out, I guess.....



How nice of you to agree with me in such a condescending and trolling demeanor.

I'm not saying HEY CHANGE THIS BECAUSE I WANT IT, I'm just presenting ideas, and changing ratio to karma is merely one of them.  I created this topic so that hopefully others can provide further input, and many have. I know that there are better ones out there. 
But ratio is imperfect in its current implementation, and even just the change suggested by Rydian would be an improvement.

I'm just an irritable old woman by the demographics of this website.  Please pat yourself on the back for successfully trolling me.


----------



## Ravte (Nov 14, 2011)

Is trolling so fashionable in  modern times that everytime someones being sarcastic you're given the OK - sign to call them a troll?(what does it even mean these days? lol) Not that I care about people calling me by names, what matters is what I feel about myself.

But truth be told, my suggestions wasn't a troll. Atleast not in my eyes,  biased or not, interpret it as you want. I'd just like to add that every system has its flaws, maybe this karma system will be an improvement, untill people find another loophole to mess around with it. And if this change isn't intended for those who're doing it out of pure goodwill, why even change the flawed system?

About the "-20points if trolling" and "but +20 if he was just a noob trying to help" - how'll that work? Oo Just that, a system that relies on it's users to work logically & justly in this case, seems so flawed in anyway / anyhow you look at it. Maybe I've just lost hope in humankind.....

Another thing that popped in my mind, is that eventho I've been coming here for the past 3 years even before registering, I never knew such an feature existed on this site.(untill like 5 months ago) And yes there is an "recent 5 posted questions in AskGbatemp" on the frontpage, but I still feel like it's somehow hidden. I think most people just prefer going over to the forums where most of the trafic is going on. So maybe think about a way of making this section more visible to more of the userbase? more users-->more helpers?

E*Fuuuuuuuuu -  Can't think of anything that'll work better than what yahoo does, but even then it has it's own flaws. But I'd say it's the best one out there, atleast as long as it doesn't get overly abused.
The "multiple posts in one thread" suggested by Rydian would work as an temporary fix while figuring out a whole new system in it's place....least it'll stop some inflation, I support this.


----------



## exangel (Nov 14, 2011)

Ravte said:


> Is trolling so fashionable in the modern times that everytime someones being sarcastic you're given the OK - sign to call them a troll?(what does it even mean these days? lol) Not that I care about people calling me by names, what matters is what I feel about myself.


Your first post, which referred to a carrot on a stick and e-peen, could hardly be taken for anything but trolling.  I was not referring to your suggestions in your response to me.


Ravte said:


> But truth be told, my suggestions wasn't a troll. Atleast not in my eyes,  biased or not, interpret it as you want. I'd just like to add that every system has its flaws, maybe this system suggested by Rydian will be an improvement, untill people find another loophole to mess around with it. *And if this change isn't intended for those who're doing it out of pure goodwill, why even change the flawed system*?


That misses the point of increasing motivation for everyone who could potentially answer people's questions.  Your argument assumes that people should only answer out of pure goodwill.
At present, the flawed system discourages fully addressing the problem (if it requires making multiple "answers" aka posts in a question thread) because discussing the question thoroughly penalizes your best answer ratio (which I think we agreed shouldn't be there, at least not as a motivational stat).



Ravte said:


> About the "-20points if trolling" and "but +20 if he was just a noob trying to help" - how'll that work? Oo Just that, a system that relies on it's users to work logically & justly in this case, seems so flawed in anyway / anyhow you look at it. Maybe I've just lost hope in human kind.....
> 
> Another thing that popped in my mind, is that eventho I've been coming here for the past 3 years even before registering, I never knew such an feature existed on this site.(untill like 5 months ago) And yes there is an "recent 5 posted questions in AskGbatemp" on the frontpage, but I still feel like it's somehow hidden. I think most people just prefer going over to the forums where most of the trafic is going on. So maybe think about a way of making this section more visible to more of the userbase?


Look, we have moderators for problematic trolling, and I don't think that's really a problem for Ask GBAtemp.  An upvote/downvote system that results in a maximum of one point for helping out, or a maximum of -1 point for misleading information, really doesn't throw things out of balance.  You really exaggerate the intention of that idea.

Yes, I agree that the site feature itself isn't as visible as it could be, and improving its visibility would help out too.  That's one part of the "accessibility" angle that I hadn't commented on yet.


----------



## Ravte (Nov 14, 2011)

exangel said:


> Yes, I agree that the site feature itself isn't as visible as it could be, and improving its visibility would help out too.  That's one part of the "accessibility" angle that I hadn't commented on yet.



Another idea that popped in my mind would be some sort of notifications to be sent to  the users who asked the question. To remind/ask to rate the highest/best answer.
Maybe a pop-up when the user re-visits the thread after a post has been made?
Or maybe an system that forces people to choose the best answer. (not being able to post another question before choosing best answer for the last thread?) But that might be too radical....
If only the ask section was more integrated to the forums somehow.... I bet many people are just tunnel visioning their way to the forum tab and from there to the sections that they're interested in...

E* Bleh, you want motivation, get a bigger carrot. >.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

Ravte said:


> exangel said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I agree that the site feature itself isn't as visible as it could be, and improving its visibility would help out too.  That's one part of the "accessibility" angle that I hadn't commented on yet.
> ...


Yes, notifications would be an amazing implementation. But not the way you're trying to suggest (although it's a good idea too): members that want to dedicate into helping in Ask GBATemp can set notifications for a certain category (or categories) on Ask GBATemp (out of the six categories). When somebody asks a question, a notification is sent to everybody who has notifications turned on. That way, you are automatically noticed when a new question for whichever category you're strong at is posted.


----------



## exangel (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, it doesn't seem like people can follow categories/subcategories the same way you can follow forums and threads (at least, I don't see it) -- but adding that as well as optional notification (like PM notices) would be way helpful, and definitely a major improvement for helping question posts get resolved more quickly.

edit: Also, if people see that their questions get responses more quickly, they'll probably be more likely to participate in arriving at the solution than leaving the website and hoping for an e-mail about it.


----------



## Ravte (Nov 14, 2011)

exangel said:


> Yeah, it doesn't seem like people can follow categories/subcategories the same way you can follow forums and threads (at least, I don't see it) -- but adding that as well as optional notification (like PM notices) would be way helpful, and definitely a major improvement for helping question posts get resolved more quickly.
> 
> edit: Also, if people see that their questions get responses more quickly, they'll probably be more likely to participate in arriving at the solution than leaving the website and hoping for an e-mail about it.



I was thinking about the PM's from the getgo, but then again In my opinnion, the animation / visibility of the notifications should be increased. I've missed multiple notifications because the animation is too short / not enough flashy to bring your attention to it.
Maybe an redesign on that part to make the notification tab being open when you login?
Or maybe this big notification box which zooms out back to your profile bar while shrinking down own it's way back....

E* I mean an open notification tab with only new notifications (current one shows old ones as well, atleast for me) but an option to see your notification history.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 14, 2011)

exangel said:


> At present, the flawed system discourages fully addressing the problem


And especially when it comes to technical issues, this is a serious problem.


----------



## Ravte (Nov 15, 2011)

So far the ideas have been:
Karma system
Fix to stop the inflation of the current system
Making the Ask side of the forums more visible to the rest of the community
Notifying users that, there has been posted a new question on subject/category they're following

Some good stuff in there, I'd support inflation fix to be implemented right away.


----------



## Ravte (Nov 22, 2011)

Time to bump this thread back up for more attention!

I'd like to ask a question to lead you to my idea I came up with.

Why is it NOT possible to edit your posts in the Ask section?

I'd like to know a reason, since I'm just thinking about  -  what if, adding that function could solve the problem of having to post multiple times to ask for more info?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 22, 2011)

Ravte said:


> I'd like to know a reason, since I'm just thinking about  -  what if, adding that function could solve the problem of having to post multiple times to ask for more info?


Given the fact that threads are read top-to-bottom, having to go back up to an earlier post every other post is just going to be annoying and cause confusion.


----------



## exangel (Nov 22, 2011)

It is possible to edit answers, but there's only a little pencil icon instead of an edit button.  I didn't know about it either, but it's not as good as an ordinary discussion thread style for serious troubleshooting.


edit: What Rydian said.


----------



## Waflix (Nov 22, 2011)

I completely agree with the OP. Ratio's are relative to yourself, and Karma is relative to others. And your vote does not always get chosen as 'best', even if your answer was (really) helpful. And I agree that_ that _is de-motivating.
Just felt like typing this whole story while the OP already did


----------



## exangel (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm a little bummed that no one from the staff has said anything about improving the Ask GBAtemp section here yet.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 28, 2011)

I agree entirely with the first post.

My stats, by the way: I've supplied 137 answers. I have 49 best answers. 54 questions went without a best answer being chosen. Around seven or eight questions feature me answering two or three times.


----------



## exangel (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you.  I'm going to edit the original post a bit so that people don't have to read the whole thread if they don't feel like it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 28, 2011)

exangel said:


> I'm a little bummed that no one from the staff has said anything about improving the Ask GBAtemp section here yet.



For the record I agree with many of the things that have been said here.
I simply don't see the changes being made any time soon. 
Concentration seems to be elsewhere.


----------



## exangel (Nov 28, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> exangel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a little bummed that no one from the staff has said anything about improving the Ask GBAtemp section here yet.
> ...



Thanks for letting me know you noticed 
I understand that section of the site is probably not the biggest priority right now with the recent v3 changes and with all the different gears that make this website turn. 
I just wanted to know that this wasn't being flat-out ignored, I guess.


----------



## junkerde (Nov 28, 2011)

concentration right now is on warn leveling the trolls >


----------

